# Best Bait for pinfish trap



## 850lover

I was using mullet heads but they wud smother some of the fish. any advice?


----------



## Kim

I usually use Bonita but I found out that Blue Fish work good too. Tried catfish once but hardly anything came into the trap.


----------



## bbarton13

I have used dry dog food, I put it in a ziplock bag and poke little holes it the bag seems to work good


----------



## shanester

kentucky fried chicken allways worked for us.


----------



## jmako

Fried chicken is all I ever use. Save the left-over pieces and scraps. Put in the trap the night before and in the morning it will be full of pin fish. Works for me all the time.


----------



## lobsterman

Fried Chicken, there is something about the grease it puts off, I guess it'a like hollering souee to a hog.


----------



## GunnerAl

I think you're on to something with the grease. I usually use whatever leftover fish scraps from the last trip, but inadvertantly took my good hambone to the condo thinking it was fish scraps (need to do a better job labeling). Couldn't drive back to Mobile from Perdido Beach just to get it, so I sacrificed the hambone. Caught more pinfish faster than I ever have before. Still can't justify using it, but I'll definately try some fried chicken leftovers after reading your posts. Thanks.


----------



## off route II

king mackeral


----------



## Will2fish

pizza works really well along with almost any food. dont go out of your way to buy something, put any left over food in there and they eat it up


----------



## ddc4668

*pin fish*

Where is the best place to catch pin fish. And what is the best bait to use.


----------



## Bayfisher

holy three year old thread.. but around docks that are on grass flats/shallow.... I personally put old rotisserie chicken scraps in mine, and have like 10-20 in 30 minutes....


----------



## nathan70

Menhaden, if you can catch any. Crab scraps also work well.


----------



## ddc4668

I live in pace where would be a good place to find pin fish. I put my trap out at Archie clovers boat ramp at dusk. Checked it in the morning and nothing. Put it by the grass flat the next time and checked it and nothing what am I doing wrong. I used KFC ham bone and dog food. I have only lived here for a yr I am used to fresh water fishing


----------



## nathan70

Docks, piers and bridge pilings are good.


----------



## barefoot

hot dogs, fish scraps, any dock in deeper water is good for me.


----------



## sweetnsalty

The blood strips out of aj fillets


----------



## Collard

Can or two of sardines in a pantyhose. Then empty one can into the bait holder with the pantyhose. It'll last longer and the oils it puts off is irestible.


----------



## aqua-holic

I use pork neck bones - raw - cheap and effective

Steve


----------



## Chapman5011

I use what ever is free and fresh at about any marina while they are cleaning fish.


----------



## captken

*Busted crab.*

Hands down, the best. Just crack the crab a little and they can't eat it all too quickly.

Anything you catch in a trap is good Grouper bait. A Slippery Dick is really great.


----------

